# Avenue of the Oaks Century



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Great event yesterday. Avenue of the Oaks is in Fallbrook. I highly recommend it. Really nice people. Really beautiful scenery. Cops at every major intersection to hold traffic. Signage at every turn. Lot's of climbing. Thanks to all who worked it.

BTW, my Garmin konked out so anyone know the total elevation and distance?


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Yea, it was a beautiful route and well supported. I got almost 6200 feet in elevation. Great ride.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

